# Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode



## TobiasderFischer (22. September 2010)

Liebe Anglergemeinde,

ich heiße Tobias und war am letzten Samstag zum ersten Mal Karpfenangeln!
Es war die beste Anglererfahrung, die ich je gemacht habe.
Ich konnte einen 62cm langen Karpfen überlisten, der sehr stark gekämpft hat.

Allerdings hatten wir 3 Fische verloren, bei denen die Schnur gerissen ist, deshalb die folgenden obligatorischen Fragen:

1. Ich fische mit einer 0,28 monofilen Hauptschnur mit einer Tragkraft von 12,7kg. Ist dies ausreichend?

2.Ich habe die zweite Rolle mit ebenfalls einer 0,28 monofilen Hauptschnur bestückt, allerdings hat diese lediglich 8 kg Tragkraft? Ist diese ausreichend?

3. Als Vorfach habe ich eine 0,24 monofile Schnur benützt mit einer Tragkraft von 7,5kg. Ist das in Ordnung?

4. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Karpfenvorfächer immer sogg. Braids (geflochtene Schnüre) sein sollten?
Ist dann aber nicht die Tragkraft des Vorfachs stärker als die der Hauptschnur?

5. Leider konnte ich den Karpfen nicht wiegen. Könnt ihr vielleicht schätzen wie viel der wog? (Schuppenkarpfen, dicker Bauch, 62cm, siehe Bild)

6. Ich habe mit einem inline 60Gramm Blei gefischt. Muss ich dem eine Stopperperle vorschalten um den Selbsthakeffekt ausnützen zu können?

7. Welche Spezifikationen sollte eine Rolle fürs Karpfenangeln haben? Vor allem die Schnurauffassung würde mich interessieren. Ich würde mit monofiler Schnur fischen, ist 150m 0,30 ausreichen? 
Es sollte eine Freilaufrolle sein oder?http://img31.*ih.us/img31/718/img3969d.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Tausend Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Carras (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> Liebe Anglergemeinde,
> 
> ich heiße Tobias und war am letzten Samstag zum ersten Mal Karpfenangeln!
> Es war die beste Anglererfahrung, die ich je gemacht habe.
> Ich konnte einen 62cm langen Karpfen überlisten, der sehr stark gekämpft hat.


 
Erste Gegenfrage: Was war das für ein Gewässer? Baggersee? Fluss? Teich? See? Groß? Klein? Hindernisse? Steine? Muscheln?



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> Allerdings hatten wir 3 Fische verloren, bei denen die Schnur gerissen ist, deshalb die folgenden obligatorischen Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ich fische mit einer 0,28 monofilen Hauptschnur mit einer Tragkraft von 12,7kg. Ist dies ausreichend?


 
Was ist das für ne Schnur 0,28 mm und 12,8 kg! ?
Im Normalfall ist eine Monoschnur mit 0,35 mm und einer Tragkraft von 7 - 10 kg ausreichend. Wichtig ist, daß sie Abriebsfest ist. Für Anfänger ist es zudem nicht verkehrt wenn Sie eine ausreichende Dehnung hat. Eine 0,35 er ist nicht so schnell durchgewetzt wie eine 0,28er!



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> 2.Ich habe die zweite Rolle mit ebenfalls einer 0,28 monofilen Hauptschnur bestückt, allerdings hat diese lediglich 8 kg Tragkraft? Ist diese ausreichend?


 
Tragkraft reicht völlig aus. aber siehe eine Antwort drüber



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> 3. Als Vorfach habe ich eine 0,24 monofile Schnur benützt mit einer Tragkraft von 7,5kg. Ist das in Ordnung?


 
Man kann Mono oder geflochtenes Vorfachmaterial nehmen. Geht beides. Aber 0,24 mm ist an Sich zu Dünn. Würde eher auf min. 0,32 mm gehen.



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> 4. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Karpfenvorfächer immer sogg. Braids (geflochtene Schnüre) sein sollten?
> Ist dann aber nicht die Tragkraft des Vorfachs stärker als die der Hauptschnur?


 
Nein sind nicht immer geflochten. Die Tragkraft ist immer relativ. Das hängt von vielen Komponenten ab. Die Schwachpunkte sind eigentlich immer die Knoten, nicht die Schnüre selbst.



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> 5. Leider konnte ich den Karpfen nicht wiegen. Könnt ihr vielleicht schätzen wie viel der wog? (Schuppenkarpfen, dicker Bauch, 62cm, siehe Bild)


 
62 cm dürften in etwa auf 10 - 12 pfd kommen.




TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> 6. Ich habe mit einem inline 60Gramm Blei gefischt. Muss ich dem eine Stopperperle vorschalten um den Selbsthakeffekt ausnützen zu können?


kommt darauf an was du für ein Inlineblei hast, wie die Montage genau aus sieht. Es gibt Inlinebleie mit Insert, wo der Wirbel später fest drin steckt. Da braucht es keinen Stopper. Läuft das Blei aber völlig frei auf der Hauptschnur, ja dann nen Stoppper davor machen.



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> 7. Welche Spezifikationen sollte eine Rolle fürs Karpfenangeln haben? Vor allem die Schnurauffassung würde mich interessieren. Ich würde mit monofiler Schnur fischen, ist 150m 0,30 ausreichen?
> Es sollte eine Freilaufrolle sein oder?


Freilauf muss nicht sein. Es gehen auch ganz normale Stationärrollen. Es hängt halt davon ab wie groß Dein Gewässer ist. Wenn Du nicht auf riesigen Entfernungen angeln musst, reicht ne Schnurfassung von 150 m 0,35 mm völlig aus.
Das wichtigste an der Rolle ist die Bremse, die muss sehr gut funkionieren.






Schau Dir mal die ganzen Carp Talk Beiträge hier an. Da kannst Du einiges an Infos bekommen, das Dir weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## TobiasderFischer (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Danke Carras.

Leider habe ich vergessen die Spezifikationen des Gewässers aufzuschreiben.

Ich fische in einem mittlerem Natursee, sehr stark verkrautet, viele Algen. Allerdigns sind keine Muscheln vorhanden. 
Ich fische meist nicht weit vom Ufer entfernt, maximal 50meter.

Die 0,28 Schnur die ich verwende ist die Berkley Sensithin, hat eine extreme Tragkraft für eine monofile Schnur.

Habe ich richtig verstanden: Ich kann mit einer 0,28 Hauptschnur fischen und nehme als Vorfach eine 0,32 oder dicker? Würde dann nicht die Hauptschnur vorher reissen?


----------



## heuki1983 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Habe mit Berkley Schnur nur schlechte erfahrung gemacht...

Und ne 0,28 mm ist eher was fürs  Zanderfischen ...

Hol dir fürs Karpfenangeln lieber ne 0,35 mm !! #6


----------



## Boendall (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> Liebe Anglergemeinde,
> 
> ich heiße Tobias und war am letzten Samstag zum ersten Mal Karpfenangeln!
> Es war die beste Anglererfahrung, die ich je gemacht habe.
> ...


 
Hallo Tobias, ich zwar nicht der Karpfencrack, aber wenn das zu deinen besten Angelerfahrungen zählt, nehme ich an das du am Beginn deiner Angelkarriere stehst,

Wie Carras geschrieben hat, das wichtigste an der Rolle ist die Bremse die muss gut funktionieren, allerdings langt nur funktionieren allein nicht, darum meine Frage:

Hast du deine Bremse richtig eingestellt?
Es nutzt nichts wenn die Bremse voll zugeknallt wird und die Schnur dann reisst. Einfach mal mit der Hand Schnur gegen die Bremse abziehen, sollte nicht zu leicht und nicht zu schwer gehen. (Ist etwas blöd zu beschreiben, weil es eine Gefühlssache ist) im Zweifelsfall die Bremse etwas lockerer lassen.


Wo ist die die Schnur gerissen?
Irgendwo in der Mitte oder an einem Knoten?
Ist die Schnur wirklich gerissen oder hat sich ein Knoten gelöst?


----------



## Udo561 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Hi,
selbst bei einer 0,24 Schnur darf bei so einem Karpfen nicht die Schnur  reissen , ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das du keine Hindernisse im  Gewässer hattest und er sich nicht um eine Wurzel oder Schilf gedreht  hat.
Mit einer Schnur die eine Tragkraft von 7,5 KG hat bekommste weitaus  schwerere karpfen gedrillt , voraussetzung ist die richtige Einstellung  der Bremse und ein Hindernissfreies Gewässer.

Aber aus Fehlern lernt man , trotzdem würde ich dir gerade als Anfänger eine stärkere Schnur empfehlen.
Einfach aus dem Grund das du dann Reseven hast und so ein Karpfen nicht mit Blei, Haken und Schnur im Maul rumschwimmen muss.

Welche Schnur überlasse ich hier mal den Profis 
Ich beangele Karpfen eh mit geflochtener Schnur , davon wird dir ein Profi wohl abraten , aber damit habe ich dieses Jahr schon über 170 Karpfen aus dem Wasser gezogen 

Gruß Udo


----------



## lsski (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Hallo #h Leute 

An einem Natursee mit viel Kraut reißt so eine DÜNNE Schnur meistens weil sie zerschnitten wird und nicht weil die Tragkrafft nicht stimmt !
Ich entpfehle dir eine Schlagschnur 0,45 sinkend und dein Problem ist gegessen.
Lasse die Bremse auf !
Beim Biss Zu drehen und zwar so das der Karpfen Schnur abzieht.
Mit dem Finger auf der Spule bremsen und wenn wieder Geld zur verfügung steht eine bessere Rolle kaufen!
Wenn du die Tragkraft deiner Montage testen wills häng sie in einen Baum und ziehe wenn du eine Waage dazwischen schaltest wirst du sehen das bevor sie 10 kg anzeigt deine Rute gebrochen ist #6
6-7 Pfund
LG Jeff


----------



## Carras (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> Danke Carras.
> 
> Leider habe ich vergessen die Spezifikationen des Gewässers aufzuschreiben.
> 
> ...


 
Nicht ganz richtig verstanden.

die 0,28er würde ich nicht nehmen. Berkleys Tragkraftangaben sind so zuverlässig wie unsere Politiker

Es bringt einem nix wenn eine super dünne Schnur unglaublich viel Tragkraft hat. Das ist nämlich die Lineare Kraft.

reibst Du mit Deiner 0,28er Schnur an einem Hinderniss ist sie ganz schnell durchgescheuert o.ä. Auch wenn sie noch so viel Tragkraft besitzt.
Eine 0,35 oder 0,38er Mono, die "nur" 7 oder 8 kg trägt ist diesbezüglich oft besser.

Selbst bei geflochtenen Schnüren die in 0,22 mm fast 20 kg Tragkraft haben (sollen) ist das so. Die scheuern schneller durch als eine 0,35er Mono, die ja bei weitem nicht diese hohe Tragkraft hat.

Also 0,35er oder 0,38er Hauptschnur. Dann ein 0,32er oder 0,33er Flourcarbon Vorfach. Dann passts besser.


----------



## TobiasderFischer (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Danke für eure wertvollen Antworten, ich weiß das sehr zu schätzen.

Die Schnur:
Die Schnur  hat eine Zertifizierung, die Tragkraft sollte also stimmen.
Eure Argumentation macht Sinn, ich werde mir also eine 0,35 Monofile kaufen. Und eine 0,32 Monofile als Vorfach.
Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge? Berkley Big Game?

Gerissen ist die Schnur beim Vorfach also kurz vor dem Haken. Der Knoten hat sich nicht gelöst. Vielleicht stimmt eure Vermutung und sie hat der Reibung nicht standgehalten. Im Gewässer befinden sich sehr viele Algen.
Der Karpfen hat wild Schnur von der Rolle genommen, dann hab ich die Rute gehoben, die Bremse geschlossen und gekurbelt aber da war schon alles passe ergo die Schnur war gebrochen.
Vielleicht hätte ich den Karpfen erst mal abziehen lassen sollen.


Rolle:
Ich angle seit über 10 Jahren, bin also generell kein blutiger Anfänger, allerdings beim Karpfenangeln schon.
Die Bremse habe ich ganz leicht eingestellt damit der Karpfen, der sich ja selbst hakt, leicht Schnur nehmen konnte.



Summa summarum:

Ich kaufe mir eine Freilaufrolle, mit einer fein justierbaren Bremse. Die Rolle sollte 200m 0,35 fassen. 
Wie wäre es mit dieser: http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/185/1/i/
oder dieser http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/20582/1/i/
Schnur kaufe ich mir 0,35 (wahrscheinlich Big Game von Berkley) und 0,32 als Vorfach.


Bezüglich Schlagschnur:

Wie genau funktioniert das?
Knüpfe ich die Schlagschnur einfach zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur?

Also: 
0,35 Hauptschnur
0,50 Schlagschnur (Wieviele Meter?)
Montage (also Blei, Helicopter, Futterkorb)
Wirbel
0,32 Vorfach

Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

0,32 Vorfach


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Hi,

vergiss das mit den Schlagschnüren zunächst.
Wenn du eine starke Hauptschnur fischt, kommst du in Standardsituationen ohne Schlagschnur aus.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gibt es die Berkley Big Game in 0,38 mm. Das wäre eine gute und günstige Anfängerschnur.
Das Vorfach kann dann ein kurzes 0,35er Mono sein.

Schlagschüre sind etwas für Extremsituationen wie starkes Muschelvorkommen und es braucht Bedacht bei der Erstellung der Montagen, um diese verlustsicher herzustellen.

Mit obiger Schur als Vollschnur müsstest du klar kommen.


----------



## Carras (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Hm die Rollen sieht man bei den Links nicht.

Was für ne Rolle hast Du aktuell zum Karpfenangeln verwendet?


----------



## xpudel666x (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Du brauchst keine Freilaufrolle.. kauf dir gebrauchte Daiwa Emblem X, dann hast du ne super Rolle und die kann man gebraucht schon ab 50€ pro Stück bekommen. Da geht dann auch richtig Schnur drauf.. gut 400m 0.35er.

Als Vorfach würde ich dann echt eher ein Braid nehmen. Hol dir eins von Sufix, die sind preislich gut und von der Qualität auch tadellos.

Am besten schaust du dir dann noch mal an wie die Inline Montagen oder Safety Bolt Rigs beim Karpfenangeln normalerweise aussehen. Findest du alles über Google. Du brauchst auch kein Leadcore oder Tube, allerdings würde ich in dem Fall dann schon eine Schlagschnur 0,50+ verwenden, weil es schonender für die Haut des Fisches ist. 

Noch ein letzter Rat: Hol direkt eine Abhakmatte. Kriest du auch nutzbare ab 25€. Die Fische und anderen Angler werden es dir danken.


----------



## TobiasderFischer (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Danke Spaltkarpfen.

Ich werde deiner Empfehlung folgen und mit einer 0,38  und einem 0,35 Vorfach fischen.

Passt die 0,38 auf einer 200m 0,35 Spule eigentlich?


Rolle:
Zur Zeit fische ich mit einer ganz alten (10Jahre) DAM Rolle 170m 0,25 Schnurfassung.

Die hat als ich beim Drill die Bremse gelöst habe eine Parücke verursacht, schließlich konnte ich den Fisch doch noch landen.


----------



## DerJonsen (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> Danke Spaltkarpfen.
> 
> Ich werde deiner Empfehlung folgen und mit einer 0,38  und einem 0,35 Vorfach fischen.
> 
> Passt die 0,38 auf einer 200m 0,35 Spule eigentlich?



ja passt sicherlich, aber halt etwas weniger Schnur (wobei sich das in dieser Größenordnung im Rahmen halten sollte)


----------



## TobiasderFischer (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Du brauchst keine Freilaufrolle.. kauf dir gebrauchte Daiwa Emblem X, dann hast du ne super Rolle und die kann man gebraucht schon ab 50€ pro Stück bekommen. Da geht dann auch richtig Schnur drauf.. gut 400m 0.35er.
> 
> Als Vorfach würde ich dann echt eher ein Braid nehmen. Hol dir eins von Sufix, die sind preislich gut und von der Qualität auch tadellos.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Tipps.

Allerdings habe ich eine Zweifel:

wenn ich eine 0,35 Hauptschnur nehme und ein Braid als Vorfach, ist dann letzeres nicht stärker als die Hauptschnur?

Ich werde mich um eine Abhakmate umsehen.

Bezüglich Rigs, weiss ich schon bescheid, allerdings wird meistens nichts zur Schnurstärke gesagt, deshalb meine Zweifel.

Danke


----------



## Carras (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Ist immer so ne Sache.

Irgend ne Firma hatte mal so test gemacht bezüglich Wirbel, Schnur, Rute usw.

Die haben am Rutengriff mit 20 bis 25 Zugkraft gezogen. 
Am Schnurende,...sprich da wor der Fisch dann hängen soll,..kam eine Zugkraft von  1 oder 1,5 kg an.

Was sagts uns das?

Bei so einem Verhältnis kannst Du theoretisch mit eine 0,24er Mono mit 4,5 kg Tragkraft fischen. Du müsstest am Rutengriff  dann mit 75 kg Zugkraft arbeiten umd die Schnur zum reisen zu bringen.

Und da bricht Dir vorher die Rute ab.

Wenn Schnur, Vorfach usw. keine Macken haben und keine Hindernisse im See sind, dürfte normal nie irgendetwas passieren.

So mal die Theorie


----------



## angler1996 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

@carras
der Test bezieht sich sicher auf Mono-Schnur ( Schwund aufgrund von Dehnung) oder ?
Gruß A.


----------



## Carras (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Nicht wirklich.

Es geht um die Kräfte die auftreten. Da ist es egal ob Du ne Dehnung in der Schnur hast oder nicht.
Bei Mono dehnt sich die Schnur eben noch um 20 bis 30 % bevor sie reist. Bei Geflochtener dehnt sich vorher eben nichts, sie reist ab einer gewissen Belastungsgrenze.

Wir haben den Test auch schon (ohne Wagen) an meiner Wallerrute gemacht. Century Armalite Big Cat 10,7 ft. 8 lbs. und 0,50 mm geflochtene.
Der an der Rute kann sich voll rein hängen, daß ihm fast die Arme ab fallen. Der am Schnurende kann die Schnur fast nur zwischen zwei Fingerchen fest halten.

Wobei das natürlich nur gilt, wenn man den Druck über die komplette Rute aufbaut!

Testet das selber mal. Das ist ein Hammer Unterschied wie man hinten an der Rute "zerren" kann und was davon letzten endes, vorne am Vorfach übrig bleibt.


----------



## angler1996 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

danke, stimmt (geistigen Klemmer gehabt) 
Gruß A.


----------



## TobiasderFischer (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Sehr interessante Beiträge! Dankeschön!

Also ich habe mich letzendes für folgende Produkte entschieden:

Rolle: http://www.luisangelwelt.de/Angelro...nner-Modell-50::904.html?referer=preisroboter
Sänger Rolle Pro-T Global Runner 
Größe 50
Schnurfassung 220m 0,35mm
Ratio 5,2:1
Preis 33,90

Diese Bespule ich mit 
 Big Game Gold Carp 0,36mm 11kg Tragkraft

und als Vorfach nehme ich: https://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/14031/1/i/
Dream Tackle - DT extraweiches Karpfenvorfachmaterial, 25lbs 


Was haltet ihr davon?
Dank im voraus.


----------



## Boendall (22. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> ....
> *Die hat als ich beim Drill die Bremse gelöst habe eine Parücke verursacht, schließlich konnte ich den Fisch doch noch landen*....


 
Macht jeder wie er will, ich jedoch habe meinen Bremsen passend eingestellt und drehe im Drill nicht dran herum. Ich hab es einfach von klein auf so gelernt und handhabe es so. 
Habe in den letzten Jahren einmal in einer Notsituation (Armur auf feinem Forellenzeug, der Richtung Gebüsch geflüchtet ist, weil mein Kumpel mit dem Kescher schön Radau gemacht hat) zugedreht (2-3 Zacken) und schon war es dass => abgerissen. Habe für mich 2 Schlüsse draus gezogen:

1.) Ich habe meine Bremsen relativ gut eingestellt und wenn der Fisch stärker ist hilft zudrehen nichts.

2.) Dürfen nurmehr Personen mit Kescherprüfung, die von mir abgenommen wird, beim Keschern behilflich sein. Sonst keschere ich lieber selbst.

Dass soll nicht heißen, dass das Verstellen der Bremse im Drill falsch ist, ich handhabe es einfach anders. Andere schrauben herum und kommen auch klar damit, ist sicher reine Übungssache.


----------



## Carras (23. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Beiträge! Dankeschön!
> 
> Also ich habe mich letzendes für folgende Produkte entschieden:
> 
> ...


 
Rolle kenne ich nicht selbst, macht auf mich jetzt aber nicht den Hammer Eindruck. 
Schnur wird Ok Sein, Vorfach auch.

Wenn DU schon bei Gerlinger bestellst, schau Dir die Okuma Powerliner an oder die Prologix XLNT 60 oder 70. Klasse Freilaufrollen für schmales Geld.
Oder die Okuma Carp Distanz 60, die gibt es  da inzwischen auch zu nem guten Preis. Wäre meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Daniel78 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*



TobiasderFischer schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Beiträge! Dankeschön!
> 
> Also ich habe mich letzendes für folgende Produkte entschieden:
> 
> ...






Hi, von der Rolle würde ich mal lieber die Finger lassen! Sonst kaufste  dir nach dem nächsten vernünftigen Drill gleich ne neue, weil die Bremse  fest ist. Bringt doch nichts, ne ordentliche Rute + Schnur + Vorfach  und sonstiges (teures) Zubehör zu kaufen und an denn an dem mit abstand  wichtigsten Teil, der Rolle, zu sparen. Die Bremse muss funktionieren,  wenn du erfolgreich angeln und die Karpfen auch landen willst. Unter 50€ - 60€ würde ich da nicht anfangen. Gruß Daniel.


----------



## Daniel78 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Zum Beispiel diese hier: https://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/169/1/i/


----------



## TobiasderFischer (28. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*



Daniel78 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel diese hier: https://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/169/1/i/



Die Rolle sieht sehr gut aus, allerdings ist sie mir zu teuer.
Ich bin bereit max. 40€ auszugeben.


----------



## Carras (28. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Dann lieber die hier:

Prologic XLNT 60 Art.Nr. PRO-009060 bei Gerlinger Artikelnummer: 32502 . Hat früher mal über 100.- gekostet jetzt für 39,90 € Preis Leistung ist dabei genial!

bei der 60er Version gehen auch 240 Meter 0,40 mm Schnur oder 275 Meter 0,35 mm drauf. Wenn es sauber aufgespult wird, können das auch gut 300 m 0,35er oder 330 m 0,33er sein. Das ist normal mehr als Ausreichend

Siehe auch folg Test

Gruß


----------



## TobiasderFischer (28. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*



Carras schrieb:


> Dann lieber die hier:
> 
> Prologic XLNT 60 Art.Nr. PRO-009060 bei Gerlinger Artikelnummer: 32502 . Hat früher mal über 100.- gekostet jetzt für 39,90 € Preis Leistung ist dabei genial!
> 
> ...



Tausend Dank! Diese Rolle sieht super aus! Ich glaube ich werde Sie demnächst bestellen.

Danke


----------



## Carras (28. September 2010)

*AW: Karpfen: Vorfach, Schnur, Rolle, Selbsthakmethode*

Mein Bruder und ich haben davon auch 6 Rollen (40er Größe) im Einsatz und das seit 2 1/2 Jahren. Bislang gab es da Null und Nichts zu meckern.
Damals waren sie aber noch etwas teurer. Da kostete eine um die 60 €, jetzt für weniger als 40.-€ das ist nahezu unschlagbar. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------

